# I have a Tech Support Position available



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

Business is good and we have big plans for 2012. This opened a new position for a tech support guy. The candidate need to have the following attributes:

Installation experience
Good customer service skills
Ability to troubleshoot over the phone
Be efficient for handling tech support calls and emails for all of our brands
Have VIDEO knowledge, not just audio

I will personally look over each resume. I will not be the supervisor of this position so I do not know what the salary is. But car audio is not the industry to get rich in. The position will be ion our Montebello, CA office. Would prefer somebody fairly close. Benefits are included.

If you are interested, please email me your resume to [email protected] and put TECH SUPPORT RESUME in the subject line.

The position is available immediately. I need somebody asap.

Thanx...


----------



## calisti (May 2, 2009)

Sounds perfect for me. I have previous installion experience with Car Fidelity, previously MECP certified basic installer and sales. Previous sales experience with The Good Guys, assistant manager of an Al & Ed's Autosound store. Sold tons of PPI back in the Early 90's. Just sold my last 2 PC2350's. I live very close to Montebello. Hmm, let me find a file of my resume. I just emailed you with my resume attached.


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

If only I lived in the States!!


----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

Cali is a little too far for me .....


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

wow, never seen a reputable company try to hire on the forums. Cheers to you Grizz!


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

req said:


> wow, never seen a *reputable* company try to hire on the forums. Cheers to you Grizz!


Maybe there is a reason for that. 

I'm KIDDING.


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

envisionelec said:


> Maybe there is a reason for that.
> 
> I'm KIDDING.


Everybody was either too far, over qualified or under qualified. So I picked a guy from my garage posse. Lol

I have done this twice. Brandon replaced a guy that had 14 years of shop experiece and Brandon only had experience in my garage. Same with Scott, the new guy. But it is all about personality. There are not too many hardcore tech questions and I normally take those from them. But I got several good resumes through this forum, but none were just the right fit due to desired salary, not enough experience, etc. But I tried...


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

If anything else comes up let me know-looking for a route out of retail and the UK!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

envisionelec said:


> Maybe there is a reason for that.
> 
> I'm KIDDING.


hah!

You got me!


----------

